# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Antcor e-shop

## alasondro

Δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει σε αυτή την ενότητα...(αν όχι αλλάξτε το)

Η antcor πρέπει, τώρα τελευταία, να άνοιξε ένα καινούργιο eshop με αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα προιόντα και τιμές. Check it out

http://shop.antcor.com/shop/index.php

----------


## acoul

Το μοντέλο FN545Pv2 είναι σε πολύ καλή τιμή 113 Ευρώ + ΦΠΑ και μπορεί να συγκριθεί με το RB532a + RB502 σε επιδόσεις που ανέρχεται σε 144 Ευρώ + ΦΠΑ, ίσως και καλύτερες !! Και φυσικά μπορεί να φορέσει openwrt !! Η ποιότητα κατασκευής δεν φαίνεται ότι καλύτερο θα έλεγα ... Μπράβο Γιάννη, που τα ξετρυπώνεις ήθελα να ήξερα ... !!

----------


## alasondro

> Και φυσικά μπορεί να φορέσει openwrt


ελπίζω να μπαίνει σχετικά εύκολα...




> μπορεί να συγκριθεί με το RB532a + RB502


πιστεύω οτι είναι αρκετά πιο γρήγορο αλλά ο χρόνος θα δείξει...

----------


## NetTraptor

Με openWRT είναι μια χαρά ... θεωρώ 

Σε performance είναι κάπου ανάμεσα στο 333 και RB532a + RB502.

άλλη είναι η απορία μου! Γιατί δεν βάζουν BGP, OSPF, OLSR, MESH Whatever routing protocols στο IkarusOS και στο starOS?

Ta features δε είναι και άσχημα...  ::

----------


## acoul

και εγώ απορώ γιατί η M$ σεν βάζει linux kernel ...

----------


## acoul

ενδιαφέρουσα αναφορά στις επιδόσεις τον LX CPU !!

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Το μοντέλο FN545Pv2 είναι σε πολύ καλή τιμή 113 Ευρώ + ΦΠΑ και μπορεί να συγκριθεί με το RB532a + RB502 σε επιδόσεις που ανέρχεται σε 144 Ευρώ + ΦΠΑ, ίσως και καλύτερες !! Και φυσικά μπορεί να φορέσει openwrt !! Η ποιότητα κατασκευής δεν φαίνεται ότι καλύτερο θα έλεγα ... Μπράβο Γιάννη, που τα ξετρυπώνεις ήθελα να ήξερα ... !!


Ωραίο κομμάτι... Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας ?

----------


## pathfinder

Αραγε θα μπορει να περνει pfsense?ειναι πολυ καλο kai για firewall

----------


## alasondro

όχι δεν παίρνει pfsense...

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## alasondro

δεν είναι χ86, δεν έχει αρκετή RAM και έχει μόνο 16mbyte flash άρα δεν κάνει για pfsense... από την άλλη είναι οτι πρέπει για openwrt  ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

> όχι δεν παίρνει pfsense...


Αν δεν ειναι χ86 τοτε θα μπορει να το κανουν να φτιαξουν μια συμβατη εκδοση....

----------


## Vigor

> -Μπορείς να γίνεις πιό σαφέστερος; Ποιά είναι ακριβώς η διαφορά στις επιδόσεις του επεξεργαστή;


Ο INTEL IXP425, 533 MHz είναι ένας Network Processor.
Απ'την άλλη, το [url=http://download.intel.com/products/motherboard/D201GLY/316977.pdf]Intel

----------


## lakis

Τελικά είναι θέμα φιλοσοφίας υπάρχει η "σχολή" του φίλτατου acoul και οι άλλοι. Υπάρχει όμως και η μέση λύση. Αυτή έχω επιλέξει εγώ. Που σημαίνει μέγιστη απόδοση σε σχέση με τους πόρους που διαθέτω. Αυτή εγώ έχω επιλέξει. "Περί ορέξεως......."

Δαγκωτό λοιπόν στo:
Model: Intel BLKD201GLYL Intel Celeron 215 with a 533 MHz system bus Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU Combo $69.99 !!!! ;

_-Αν και εγώ έχω επιλέξει πολύ ακριβότερη λύση, το commell LV675. (2mini pci + pci). Η cpu που φοράει καταναλώνει 21W, λιγότερο και από τον Ρ3 στα 1000GHz._

----------


## alasondro

Προτιμώ τα alix γιατί

1. έχουν poe
2. έχουν τραγικά χαμηλή κατανάλωση
3. πλέον μπορούν να προωθήσουν δύο link (ίσως όχι με nstreme αλλά δεν με απασχολεί γιατί χρησιμοποιώ linux)
3. είναι plug n play, δηλαδή χρειάζονται μόνο ένα μικρό τροφοδοτικό και δεν πρέπει να αγοράζω pico psu και μνήμες όπως πρέπει να κάνω με ένα miniitx
4. είναι fanless άρα δεν πρέπει να κάνω ειδικές κατασκευές για εξαερισμό το ταρατσόκουτο όπως πρέπει με το miniitx
6. είναι pcengines και άρα είναι αξιόπιστα, δηλαδή τα βάζω στην ταράτσα μου και τα ξεχνάω για τα επόμενα δύο τρία χρόνια όπως έχει γίνει και με τα wrapakia μου που διανύουν τον δεύτερο ίσως και τρίτο χρόνο στην ταράτσα μου χωρίς να τα έχω ασχοληθεί ούτε πέντε λεπτά.

----------


## lakis

Από αυτά που αναφέρει ο Alasondro το μόνο που με συγκινεί είναι η χαμηλή κατανάλωση αλλά όταν την πολλαπλασιάσω επί 3, αφαιρέσω και τον άλλο εξοπλισμό και τα επί πλέον καλώδια UTP, τότε και πάλι θέλω mini itx με industial προδιαγραφές πάντα.

----------


## costas43gr

Κωστα, αυτο που λεει ο Γιαννης εχει δικιο. Αν ειναι να βαλεις 1-2 λινκ σε διαφορα σημεια της ταρατσας δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο απο τα wrapakia....like. Με ενα utp καθαρισες και απο data και απο τροφοδοσια.
Αν ειναι να στησεις κεντρικο κομβο με 4-5 λινκ και αρκετο traffic, θες μηχανημα που να σηκωνει και να εχει και περιθωρια για παραπανω, οχι wrapakia....like.
Τωρα εσυ που εχεις κολησει στα itox  ::  ειναι αλλη ιστορια....σου αρεσουν τα μαντζοβολα....  ::  αλλα και τα χονδρα καλωδια.

----------


## lakis

Θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι κάποιος που έχει την ορατότητα και την όρεξη θέλει να έχει το μέγιστο δυνατόν που του επιτρέπει το φάσμα. Αυτό σημαίνει 6 ζεύξεις ανά router. 
Αν κάνεις τις πράξεις σαφώς η λύση με mini-itx είναι συμφερότερη απλούστερη και οικονομικότερη και λιγότερο περίπλοκη. Δεν νομίζω δε ότι τελικά έχουν και μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση σε ρεύμα. 
Δεν αναφέρομαι στα απλά mini-itx, αλλά αυτά που έχουν industrial προδιαγραφές. Είναι πολύ ανθεκτικότερα και αντέχουν σε ακραίες καιρικές συνθήκες. 
Παρακολουθώ το διπλανό κόμβο και βλέπω ότι σέρνεται με 2 ασύρματες ζεύξεις με και μία με UTP.

----------


## acoul

Μιλάμε για δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Το mini-itx είναι καλό για desktop ή ταρατσοPC σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι embedded. Embedded σημαίνει ότι μπαίνει σε κουτί αεροστεγώς, ακριβώς πίσω από την κεραία (αύριο θα είναι μέσα στο feeder) και έχει την ελάχιστη δυνατή κατανάλωση. Δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα, μήλα με πορτοκάλια. Τώρα για το κλασικό ντιμπέητ ταρατσοPC vs. embedded ή MikroTik vs. GNU/Linux το μέλλον είναι ξεκάθαρο προς τα που θα πορευτεί ... αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι είμαι ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιημένος με τα νέα embedded boards που εμφανίζονται τόσο από πλευράς επιδόσεων σε όλους τους τομείς όσο και από πλευράς κόστους. Η έρευνα και ενασχόληση με τα embedded μόνο καλό μπορεί να κάνει, οπότε (όσοι θέλουν) ξεκολλάμε και την ψάχνουμε  :: 

Το παρακάτω setup για παράδειγμα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να το καλύψει ταρατσοPC.

----------


## NetTraptor

κοίτα το παραπάνω setup είναι λίγο σουρεαλ...  ::  Για φοτο καλό είναι μάλιστα η συγκεκριμένη φαίνεται σαν μοντάζ αλλά είναι πραγματική...

Εεεε μην μου πεις τώρα ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί που θέλουν να βάλουν 5-6 ιστούς στην ταράτσα!  ::  You are one of a kind που λένε ..... Περιπτοσάρα ελληνιστή  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Αμα δεν τα βρίσκουν οι ένοικοι της πολυκατοικίας να βάλουν κεντρική εγκατάσταση, να τα αποτελέσματα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αμα δεν τα βρίσκουν οι ένοικοι της πολυκατοικίας να βάλουν κεντρική εγκατάσταση, να τα αποτελέσματα


είσαι σε καλή γειτονιά με όλα τα ουζάδικα εκεί γύρω και είσαι πάντα σε κέφια βλέπω ...  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## acoul

> Γιατί να κάνω τη ζωή μου δύσκολη;


τι τη θες την προπαίδεια όταν έχεις το κομπουτεράκι εε ?? ΑχΒαχ πήξαμε στους πωλητές και άντε να βρεις μάστορα να μαστορεύει την σήμερον ημέρα ...

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## fon_hussan

Κάποιες δημοσιέυσεις που αφορούσαν το: 
_Intel BLKD201GLYL-Mini ITX Motherboard_

διασπάστηκαν σε νέα συζήτηση στην ίδια ενότητα 
Board index » Hardware » Hardware Reviews
και βρίσκονται εδώ:

_Intel BLKD201GLYL-Mini ITX Motherboard

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=33873
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=33873
_

----------

